
China has never had a real chip industry. Making AI chips could change that - myinnerbanjo
https://www.technologyreview.com/s/612569/china-has-never-had-a-real-chip-industry-making-ai-chips-could-change-that/
======
vectorEQ
?? i imagine most of the chips on my mainboard and other components, perhaps
apart from the cpu itself, are from china? is this some illusion i have been
upholding?? and in my phone?

